# Pooch test



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi I have three goats that I'm wondering if they are pregnant. Can you tell from the photos...







her entire area seems to be Poofed out not really sure out to explain 








And the third


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I am very new at trying to guess this but I would say:
#1 yes
# 2 unsure
#3 yes


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Could someone please explain what you are looking for in a pooch?


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

I had my dad look he's better at this than me and he thinks 1 yes, 2 no, 3 yes


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Woo I seemed to have it right! This was my first time having a go before any one else had posted!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Tapestry, do you see how the whole bare area sort of projects out from the goat's body in #1? The flesh is soft and loose. A never-bred doe will be high and tight and puckered. The recently pregnant and re-freshened are harder to tell, for me.

For the record, my guess is for sure on 1, maybe on 2, and probably on 3.


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay! That's what we were thinking too! We are unsure about #2 as well but she really seems to be changing shape recently.


----------

